# Booking problem with NL



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Just tried to book online with NL. nearly had a heart attack when it came up with *£3786.00 *each way and I am sure I checked all the details.
Anyway, I went right through the booking process twice for a trip out beginning May, back beginning of July at £78 return and each time when it got to the last page it crashed.
Will have to try the phone.
Cheers Sid


----------

